# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Robbie Robertson new tune

## Jim Ferguson

Hi all......there have been a variety of threads on here about The Band & various members of The Band since i've been a member of this site.........well.......I came upon this relatively new tune by Robbie Robertson & absolutely loved it........no mando content BUT a great tune for those who want to give it an ear...:-)  You can sure hear The Band influence on this piece.  Enjoy... :Cool: 
Peace,
Jim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWYZ9Z_R62Q

----------

